# Large Cichlid Setup



## Luketheduke (Dec 1, 2018)

I have had a 50 gallon Malawi mbuna cichlid tank for about a year now, and sometime in the near future, I will be upgrading to a 125-gallon tank. I want to keep cichlids, as they are very hardy and beautiful fish, but I will getting fish at about 10 inches each. I saw a picture of an emperor angelfish the other day, and unfortunately, since cichlids need hard water, I cannot keep him. I really like the color combo on the emperor though, so my question is, does anyone know of a fish that looks similar to the Emporer angelfish, but that can survive in a large cichlid tank? Thanks!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Emperor angelfish is a saltwater fish not cichlid. Are you sure that's what you were looking at?


----------



## Luketheduke (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes I saw a picture of the emperor, I was not looking at it, and I wanted to know if there was a fish that looked like it that I could keep instead


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know of a cichlid that looks similar...why not consider a marine tank if that is what you really want?

You might think discus (cichlid) look similar...they are fresh water and like the water softer than mbuna.


----------



## Luketheduke (Dec 1, 2018)

OK Thanks


----------

